# Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus, any good?



## ihunda (Nov 18, 2012)

I came uppon this while browsing the gibson website, the specs are alright:

Real maple cap
Tonepro bridge / Tailpiece
Gotoh locking tuners
Real Gibson 57 pups
4 cable wiring with PUSH/PULL split
60's neck = not too thick
Long tenon

That's an amazing list for around 500$ new.
Sounds like this blows up most Agile 3000+ by a long shot, specially pickups and hard thick maple cap.

Tribute Les Paul Standard

Anybody tried one here?



















I got offered this one in a trade but can't stand how black that finish gets close to the neck:


----------



## Advv (Nov 18, 2012)

The first and third pics are sex.


----------



## ihunda (Nov 18, 2012)

Advv said:


> The first and third pics are sex.



Agreed, I love the second as well but I am really not a fan of the last.
Epiphone really stepped up between this serie and the Bonamassa ones.

But I haven't tried one yet so I hope some owners can answer here.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 18, 2012)

Haven't tried one but I do dig the second one.


----------



## Chris O (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a few Epis (mid-90's) that rivaled any Gibson I've ever owned.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2012)

Epiphones have come a long way in the last decade, really solid guitars now. You know they're doing something right when the only chief complaint is the shape of the end of the headstock.  

Are these better than an AL3000? It's a toss up, both can be great, or lack luster (they are cheaper imports after all). The specs are very close. 

If you're in the market, I'd recommend going with the Epi as you'll be able to grab one locally.


----------



## ihunda (Feb 16, 2013)

Reporting back as I got that first Epi a few months ago.
I am very very happy with it, it's not at the level of my other guitars (Vigier, Carvin, Mayones, ...) but for 420 USD it just kills!

I am echoing what Max said. It ranks very close to an Agile AL3xxx series, different specs so it's not a better/worse thing. But those Epi are actually cheaper and you can buy them in a store, no a blind internet sale like Agile.

Why did I buy it? Well I am playing it live in a guns cover band with drunk people, I wouldn't take my Tokai for that gig


----------



## chewpac (Feb 19, 2013)

i have an epi 2010 tribute. similar to the above, but the earlier version with the trans black finish, plain maple cap, asymmetrical neck, etc. bought it used, and it's one hell of an instrument. it easily outplays gibsons costing $2000 more, with the same features and electronics, better attention to detail, and tone that is essentially the same. some of the gibson stuff i've seen lately is just disgusting. when guitars like these are available at this price point, especially used, it's really amazing.


----------



## chewpac (Feb 19, 2013)

also, a good friend of mine just found a trans black 2010 tribute in excellent shape on GC's website for $349. even after tax and shipping he was under $400 for an incredible guitar. he called me last night to tell me how awesome it is. 

these are worth a look if you're after an LP!


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 19, 2013)

ihunda said:


> I came uppon this while browsing the gibson website, the specs are alright:
> 
> Real maple cap
> Tonepro bridge / Tailpiece
> ...



I like Gibson and Epiphone Les Paul guitars. In most cases the Epiphone plays every bit as good and blindfolded I doubt most people could tell the difference. That said when I was transitioning out of the 7/8 string guitars I picked up a nice Epiphone Gothic for cheap and was having fun playing it. However, I showed up at an audition with it and lost the spot not because I couldn't play the music but I was told afterwards because I had an Epiphone Les Paul instead of a Gibson. 

My conclusion is that in this world perception is everything... or at least in the USA it is. Most of the time I could personally care less what people think however I want to get together with a band and/or start something with other people and I don't want the stigma of being that "cheap" guy that can't afford to be legit.


----------



## DSilence (Feb 19, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> I like Gibson and Epiphone Les Paul guitars. In most cases the Epiphone plays every bit as good and blindfolded I doubt most people could tell the difference. That said when I was transitioning out of the 7/8 string guitars I picked up a nice Epiphone Gothic for cheap and was having fun playing it. However, I showed up at an audition with it and lost the spot not because I couldn't play the music but I was told afterwards because I had an Epiphone Les Paul instead of a Gibson.
> 
> My conclusion is that in this world perception is everything... or at least in the USA it is. Most of the time I could personally care less what people think however I want to get together with a band and/or start something with other people and I don't want the stigma of being that "cheap" guy that can't afford to be legit.


 
Bet if you had a LTD EC50 he wouldnt of cared


----------



## 3074326 (Feb 19, 2013)

Those Tributes are actually pretty awesome for the price. They come with a hard case too. I've played a few of them, and sold them to happy customers. 

I think it's $599 though. Either way, those pickups and the case alone are worth half that. And the rest of the guitar is much better than a $300 Epi LP.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't played on of these but I have a 10 year old Les Paul Custom Plus that I love to death. And it has the epi pups in it. lol I break it out occasionally but I've got my Gibson Explorer I'm attached at the hip to currently. I bet these Tributes play and sound quite well comparing the specs to the Custom Plus.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 20, 2013)

DSilence said:


> Bet if you had a LTD EC50 he wouldnt of cared



Hardly... I doubt if they would have even let me in the practice spot with that. I've since found out they're "purists" that only use vintage gear/guitars and coily cables...


----------



## jrstinkfish (Feb 20, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Hardly... I doubt if they would have even let me in the practice spot with that. I've since found out they're "purists" that only use vintage gear/guitars and coily cables...


Then you should be thankful for your Epi  I've been tempted by several, but haven't pulled the trigger on one yet. Maybe soon ...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 20, 2013)

Buy one, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## DSilence (Feb 20, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Hardly... I doubt if they would have even let me in the practice spot with that. I've since found out they're "purists" that only use vintage gear/guitars and coily cables...


 
Yeah those people are hard to impress, better to move on if you don't roll that way.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Feb 22, 2013)

For last year, I've been tempted to trade my RGA7 for a mid-priced Epiphone like those above. I've always been intrigued by the Epiphones.


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 22, 2013)

I highly doubt that is a REAL maple cap on a $600 guitar. The epi custom plus top I had had 2 different woods as the cap, I believe maple on the sides but the center had the worst wood everrrrr going up where the string/trem/pickups are. It seriously looked and felt like balsa wood and I could indent and pick at it with my fingernail. It was all covered with the thinnest flamed maple veneer or more likely a photo flame.


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## ihunda (Feb 22, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> I highly doubt that is a REAL maple cap on a $600 guitar. The epi custom plus top I had had 2 different woods as the cap, I believe maple on the sides but the center had the worst wood everrrrr going up where the string/trem/pickups are. It seriously looked and felt like balsa wood and I could indent and pick at it with my fingernail. It was all covered with the thinnest flamed maple veneer or more likely a photo flame.



Thanks for the pics but this epi has a real maple cap, not sure how thick it is but I am going to snap a few pics, I'll be right back...


----------



## ihunda (Feb 22, 2013)

Here you go, snapped a few pictures.







As you can see, there's some black goo in the pickup cavity but I measured it up close, it's around 16mm thick, very close to 3/4 inches (19mm). I am not used to US units but google tells me that's 5/8 inches.
For what it's worth I measured at the neck cavity, looks like it should be thicker closer to the bridge.

Not too bad for a $550 guitar


----------



## ihunda (Feb 22, 2013)

Some pics of the guitar itself for good measure:


----------



## MistaSnowman (Feb 22, 2013)

^Very! Nice! Axe! 

GAS has just gotten intense again!


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't see the wood from that angle. Of course there is gonna be a cap of some sorts on it but pure, solid 1 or 2 piece maple is highly unlikely on most sub $1k guitars. take a pic like the first one I took. If it is a solid maple cap there is no way its a solid book matched flame like they want you to believe, that's most likely a veneer or photo on top. I bet the back looks like 1 solid piece of mahogany too which is most likely isn't either. Its most likely made of at least 3 pieces laminated and a veneer or photo over it to make it look like that. Not trying to bring you down or say its a bad instrument or anything but they would loose a ton of money if they did all that and sold it for that cheap.


----------



## ihunda (Feb 22, 2013)

^yes, agreed, it says so on the Epiphone website itself, thick sold maple cap plus veneer on top.
I though you were wondering if their was some thick layer of maple in there below the veneer as opposed to a mahogany cap.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Feb 23, 2013)

Just got home after playing through this bad boy (in Midnight Sapphire) at Sam Ash and OMG...this guitar is an absolute joy to play!!! Sounded outstanding in split-coil mode and in parallel and all with the stock Gibson 57 pickups. Could it be that my Ibanez RGA7's days are numbered???

Tribute Les Paul Standard


----------



## chewpac (Feb 24, 2013)

MistaSnowman said:


> Just got home after playing through this bad boy (in Midnight Sapphire) at Sam Ash and OMG...this guitar is an absolute joy to play!!! Sounded outstanding in split-coil mode and in parallel and all with the stock Gibson 57 pickups. Could it be that my Ibanez RGA7's days are numbered???
> 
> Tribute Les Paul Standard



I would hang on to your rga and add this one on. The lp does its thing real well, but imho it's a different niche altogether than an rga...my $.02.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Feb 24, 2013)

chewpac said:


> I would hang on to your rga and add this one on. The lp does its thing real well, but imho it's a different niche altogether than an rga...my $.02.


 
Granted I do love my RGA and I'll be a little sad when I do part with it, however I'm transitioning away from 7's.


----------

